# Door stuck shut on '68 LeMans-please help?



## KenP (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi all
I have a '68 Lemans and I drove it to work yesterday. I locked it and parked it for the day-when I went to go home, it would not unlock or open. The key turned about halfway and the button went about halfway up. I got in through the pass. door and the inner door handle moved but would not open the door and the button would only pull halfway up. Can you remove the door panel with the door closed/stuck shut? I don't see a way.....looks like it's tucked in under the sill plate. Has anyone experienced anything like this before? I'm stumped. 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a small spring on a locking pawl in the door lock mechanism that breaks. You can wiggle the key in the lock back and forth rapidly and wiggle the button, too, and it should unlock if you jar it enough. The spring is available as a Chevelle part, or you can get a small spring at a hardware store and install it. (That's what I did on my '67). Once the door is open, you can pull the panel and access the lock mechanism. When you play with the lock, you'll see that the spring needs to be able to pull the pawl off of the lock tumbler. Without the spring, gravity wants to keep it locked. Hope this helps.


----------



## KenP (Sep 7, 2013)

geeteeohguy THANKS! (wife is typing this now, husband too slow LOL)
You were exactly right on how to get the door unstuck. Now I can take off the panel and go from there. I expect to find exactly what you described! I really do appreciate you taking the time to respond. Thank you again.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*lube*

You might want to lubricate all pivots and mechanisms while you're in there. They set up after awhile. (Penetrating fluid on rusted joints, lithium on the pivots, dry graphite in the lock tumblers, etc... all the while, moving everything back and forth rapidly,- with the key and by hand also).


----------

